# "TONI ERDMANN" Debuting on Blu-ray™, DVD & Digital April 11



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> Academy Award® Nominee, Best Foreign Language Film
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NorthSky (Jun 28, 2016)

Jack Nicholson is going to be _Tony Erdmann_ in a remake. 
• http://www.theweek.in/news/entertainment/jack-nicholson-comeback-toni-erdmann.html

Jack is back! But why as Tony Erdmann, from the German's film? They don't have any good scripts for Jack in Hollywood? 

Anyway, I'm looking forward to see that original film, with subtitles. Thx Mike.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Seriously? Uggg. I hate that Hollywood has to remake EVERY foreign film. Grumble grumble whine

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthSky (Jun 28, 2016)

It's a tough life for actors and film directors in Hollywood...making $20 millions plus per film. ...The ones in demand.
And it's tough too for films making one and $2 billions plus @ the box office. 
It's a tough life for script writers lacking imagination.
It's much easier to do remakes, or follow the cartoons.

Brief, it's a tough life to be in the film industry, and to create from original imagination with a good entertaining message. 
@ the end it all comes down to MONEY. Whatever sells, even if it's fake, or a remake. 

I'm with you Mike.


----------

